# Pudgy???



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Well, Rosie-bear has certainly grown from the little booger I could carry with one hand. But is she pudgy??

I just love my little sweetheart. She's my biggest baby ball of fluff hah.
Just wanted to post to show her growth  The pictures are her getting progressively older  White-butt is her brother Thor










































































As I was going through these pictures, I realized none of them show her recent pudginess. If I didn't know better, nowadays I'd think she's preggo!!  :laugh:

Just wanted to share my baby


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She is a doll!  
That one doe has a really nice udder - at least, from this angle it looks pretty good!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a cutie-pie!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She looks like a healthy kid to me! Pretty Alpine too!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Aww, cute girl. And that is a NICE udder on that Alpine doe! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone. And yeah, that's Lissa, aka Bedlam Manor's Mercedes. She's our milking star. Easily a gallon a day.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful! Love her color! And you Alpine is beautiful too


----------



## gcib (Nov 26, 2011)

Small is always so beautiful! :kidblack: :kidblue: :kidred:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Here are some more recent pictures of her I tried to capture her large pudginess. I think part of it is because she's still a baby and got her baby coat under her winter coat. But she is still bigger around than her mother. Her belly almost drags!

























Thats rosie on the right, and her mom on the left.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks fine....going into winter .....it is good ...to be slightly plump.... helps keep them warmer... :thumb:


----------

